# Year of the herbicide nightmare



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

After my previous faux pas involving leftover glyphosate in the pump, the HOA hired TruGreen to spray for weeds in a common area near the back of my house, 50 yards or so from my garden. Within 2-3 weeks all my tomatoes started deforming and growing weird shaped leaves. I thought it was damage from a few nights of very cold temperatures, but even new growth was deformed. A quick google and I found tomatoes that looked exactly like mine, 2,4D and/or dicamba damage. Well I haven't sprayed broadleaf herbicide since February, I just don't have any, so it must have drifted. Apparently tomatoes are very very sensitive to 2,4D and the likes, with even a breeze being enough to completely wreck them. So, I had to pull 24 tomato plants out of the ground and replace them with new ones.

Moral of the story, be very, very, very careful with broadleaf herbicide anywhere within sight of tomatoes.

Not my picture, but they looked just like this.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

j4c11 said:


> Moral of the story, be very, very, very careful with broadleaf herbicide anywhere within sight of tomatoes.


And to go inside when you see a Trugreen applicator. 50 yards.... they must not have been being careful at all.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Oh man that sucks.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I had a Pin Cherry tree once. One day the neighbor across the street and one house down had a lawn service spray his lawn. The tree never did recover though it limped along for several years after.

2,4D is wicked.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

****o1 said:


> I had a Pin Cherry tree once. One day the neighbor across the street and one house down had a lawn service spray his lawn. The tree never did recover though it limped along for several years after.
> 
> 2,4D is wicked.


This is pretty unnerving considering its a totally household herbicide that gets sprayed down for anything and everything as the first line of defense.


----------



## superkaz661 (Apr 19, 2019)

My money (and a lot of it) is on that damage being from Dicamba.


----------

